# USB Issues in Freebsd 7 (GA-MA790X-DS4)



## mike860 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello, 

after trying three different versions of BSD, I still have the same problem. When USB is enabled in my BIOS, I am unable to start the installation process. I get an OHCI panic message. I have tried updating the BIOS, but the problem still exsists. Has anyone been able to install BSD with this motherboard and if so can you give me a solution to my problem?

Mike


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 9, 2009)

have you tried booting without acpi option?


----------



## mike860 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just tried...the kernel just kind of sits there with this message:

GEOM_LABLE:Lable usfid/49faae8a8342179f.


----------



## mike860 (Jun 9, 2009)

mike860 said:
			
		

> Just tried...the kernel just kind of sits there with this message:
> 
> GEOM_LABLE:Lable usfid/49faae8a8342179f Removed.



sry forgot revmoved. :e


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 9, 2009)

are you trying to install 7, 7.1, 7.2?


----------



## mike860 (Jun 9, 2009)

7.2-release


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 9, 2009)

i think this is an issue with acpi regression, but i could be wrong. try this... its definately not a permanent fix, but it might get you to the installer.

im guessing youre using some usb peripherals... unplug all of them, reboot with the disc still in, then after it boots, plug the usb devices back in.


----------



## mike860 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well it got me to the installer...is this somthing i am going to have to do everytime?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 9, 2009)

i really dont know. i was searching thru the lists and it seems that this problem was not present in 6.x
im sure one of the other more experienced members can shed some light on this issue.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 9, 2009)

apparently usb in freebsd is being pretty much rewritten for 8.0. maybe you want to give 8-current a try.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 9, 2009)

If your USB problems under 7.x really are bad (but it does still work under 6.x) I would advise sticking with 6.x until 8.0-RELEASE (which should be very soon).

8-CURRENT is working quite well here (FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT #1: Mon Jun  1 18:35:07 EDT 2009), but I'm holding off a bit on building from the very latest sources, as some recent commits have been a tad breaky.


----------



## mike860 (Jun 10, 2009)

Well i'm going to try another flavor of BSD until 8 comes out. I can get 6.x or 7.x to work. Dont know why. OpenBSD Boots no prob. Kind of irritating cause it doesn't have nearly as many programs as free.


----------



## PJAL (Aug 16, 2009)

I too am experiencing USB disk issues with the 7.2 release.  I am using a DVD install disk and can get through the partition and configuration parts OK to install on the USB disk but once I respond to the "Are you sure" warning the USB disk locks up and I get a kernel panic error.  I was able to successfully install Fedora 11 on the same USB device with no issues.


----------

